# Inflatable SUP rentals - Boulder and Avon



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have inflatable paddle board rentals at our Shop in boulder, and also at our outpost in Avon, near vail, colorado. Check it out: 

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: SUP Rentals :: stand up paddle board rentals | Whitwater Tube Company

Boulder Store: 
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303

Avon Store: 
Inside Transition Sports
Chapel Square, 240 Chapel Pl Unit 125
Avon CO 81620
Hours: 10-6 Everyday
970-845-7388
[email protected]


----------

